

Ask HN: Prebuilt FreeNAS or NAS4Free systems? - jareds

I&#x27;m looking at building a home NAS for data that is not extremely critical so would like to use Commodity components instead of paying for ECC memory and Xeon processors. I don&#x27;t enjoy building PC&#x27;s so would like to have something prebuilt if the cost is not outrageous. Are there any system builders who will build systems such as these similar to what you can get from Magic Micro for desktop and gaming systems?
======
filthy
You could get a 4TB mini with low power consumption atom and get around 2.7TB
usable space with z2 or mirror config hot swap ECC ram IPMI dual gig nic for
about $1300 or choose upgrades in ram or drive space.
[http://www.ixsystems.com/storage/freenas/](http://www.ixsystems.com/storage/freenas/)

